# My weekly water tests



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I've set up my water parameters on Microsoft Works Database, I keep track of Temp, PH, SG, KH, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, Calcium, I don't yet do Phosphate or Magnesium but will soon.
I've only started doing this since 1/6/2007 but I put every little thing in like "added 20mls of Reef Calcium on this date" or "this bulb was changed on this date" as well as my weekly water tests. its good as I can see how some things affect others by the data. With this and starting to read a bit on water Chemistry it is helping me understand my saltwater tank better... and the help of you guy on this site :wink: 
Now with my weekly water tests, I do them the same time of the day, being 8am of that morning, half an hour after my tank lights go on(Actinics only for first 2hrs then daylights go on as well for 6hrs).
I'm understanding that PH is at its lowest at the time just before lights go on in the morning. When I do the test, my PH is @ 8.0 but if I test in the afternoon say 3pm my PH is @ 8.1-8.2. 
I want my tank @ 8.2 so if its get there after a few hours of light is it OK or should I try to get it up to 8.2 for when I test in the morning :?: 
...I use Seachem's Liquid Marine Buffer, that is suppose to raise and keep @ 8.3.
this is my weekly test this morning:-
Temp-26c, PH-8, SG- 1.022, Ammo-0, Nitrite-0, Nitrate 10, KH-214.8, Calcium-400ppm and last water change was 9 days ago (only 50ltrs of saltwater)
this is what its like every week but PH is up and down, can there be something else I'm missing? or it ok ?
Rob.


----------



## crushingmyself (Jun 23, 2007)

your ph will rise during the day and drop at night this is normal


----------

